
Australia sues Google over alleged misuse of location data - reddotX
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/29/tech/google-location-data-australia-scli-intl/index.html
======
suyash
These are shady UX practices, those settings are all over the Android device
and one thing doesn't actually mean what it says, you have to turn them off in
multiple places. Not to mention the fake warning and default "On" state for
the same. About time Google needs to pay for this design choice.

